# CD versus LP volumes



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Is it just me or are the volumes of recordings more difficult to deal with on CDs? I have run into this on any number of CDs but I'll use one as an example.

I can put my LP of Holst's The Planets on the record player, set the volume once and listen to the end. I have two CDs of The Planets and, in both cases, I'm constantly adjusting the volume from inaudible to loud enough to disturb the neighbors.

As I said, that is just one example. I have all kinds of CDs where this happens, vocals and instrumentals. Whenever pieces of various volumes - songs or movements - are on a CD together, this seems to be a problem. Is it my imagination? Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes. CDs have a much wider dynamic range, so the music isn't dynamically compressed like on an LP. It's going to have the loudness and quietness pretty much the same as the orchestra performed it.

Another problem is relative volume. I have some CDs that are overall very quiet, and others that are overall very loud. It makes it hard to play them shuffled. My solution is to rip all my music to AAC files on a computer and then run a program called that evens out all the peak volumes relative to each other. Then everything comes out the same volume.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

bigshot said:


> Yes. CDs have a much wider dynamic range, so the music isn't dynamically compressed like on an LP. It's going to have the loudness and quietness pretty much the same as the orchestra performed it.
> 
> Another problem is relative volume. I have some CDs that are overall very quiet, and others that are overall very loud. It makes it hard to play them shuffled. My solution is to rip all my music to AAC files on a computer and then run a program called that evens out all the peak volumes relative to each other. Then everything comes out the same volume.


You are saying the CDs are actually an improvement because they play it more like a live performance? Interesting. I find LPs easier to listen to even for the tone. But, admittedly, I don't get to see many live performances. So, I can't judge. Thank you.


----------

